# Zealz GK802 Freescale i.MX6 Quad Core Android Mini PC



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2013)

I just saw this thing. I think I need one  Plays back 1080p and can handle 3d 1080p was well. Thing is freaking sweet and is working with Ubuntu. $100 !!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.geekbuying.com/item/Unii...AM-8GB-ROM-TV-Box-Dongle----Black-312807.html


----------



## digibucc (Jan 3, 2013)

looks cool  ty for the link...


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is actually really cool. I think I could pick up a cheap 720 monitor and one of these for a super cheap pc for the kids.

How awesome is mobile computing right now!


----------



## Frick (Jan 3, 2013)

I want x86 systems that small!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> I want x86 systems that small!



Eh, they exist but are nothing special.  Look up the AMD Geode processor, if I remember right.


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2013)

R-T-B said:


> Eh, they exist but are nothing special.  Look up the AMD Geode processor, if I remember right.



I've never seen a consumer x86 system the size of a memory stick.


----------

